
"Twitter for Mac is done. ...no further updates" - rangibaby
https://twitter.com/parislemon/statuses/243850588452945920
======
samstave
Can someone ELI5 why they would do this?

~~~
samstave
Vast amounts of money provide the means to follow a fulfilling and simple
lifestyle in a luxurious way without worry of sustaining ones family/self.

